# Under ice muskrat trapping



## HuntTrap13 (Jun 26, 2011)

I posted the other day and didn't get too many answers. What are some good under ice muskrat sets for 110,160, 220 conibears and #1 CS and #1LS and #1.5 CS. I looking for any area to trap around otsego lake also, so if you can provide that, where is a public land marsh to trap within a half hour of there? If not, what are the under ice sets?



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

Well...with rats selling for nearly $10 a piece, I'm betting you aren't going to find too many people who are willing to tell you specifically where to find rats.

Best bet is to find a plat map and locate some state land with water on it. This time of year, you might be better off locating some creeks with open water. You might have better luck setting the edges of a creek.


----------



## TeamMohawkOutdoors (Jan 18, 2012)

I like to use 110's with a carrot placed right on the trigger. The rat will see the bait and try to grab it. Usually works quite well. Give it a try!

TMO


----------



## HuntTrap13 (Jun 26, 2011)

TeamMohawkOutdoors said:


> I like to use 110's with a carrot placed right on the trigger. The rat will see the bait and try to grab it. Usually works quite well. Give it a try!
> 
> TMO



How is the trap stabilized. I have 2 dozen MB coni brackets to use. And are you from teammohawkoutdoors on YouTube. I'm hunttrap13 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mustang67 (Mar 12, 2007)

TeamMohawkOutdoors said:


> I like to use 110's with a carrot placed right on the trigger. The rat will see the bait and try to grab it. Usually works quite well. Give it a try!
> 
> TMO


 
Parsnips and potatoes also work well. It is really hard to find runs thru the ice without the ice being clear or premarking the runs.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Here is link to the thread in our archive dealing under ice rat trapping.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=203662


----------



## TeamMohawkOutdoors (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes I am. I do know you now, we are fans of your videos as well! I like to stabilize them with a decent sized stick, you can put it through the coil to hold it steady and bend the trap up so the jaws are flush with the stick.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Did you search the archives? Here's a thread with a bunch of info on under ice rat sets:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=203662&highlight=muskrat+board&page=1

And here's a couple pics of tip-ups using a conibear bracket:




























I like this last configuration best.

John


----------

